# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Cave with resources chests.

## Baronello

Location: imgur: the simple image sharer
Entrance: imgur: the simple image sharer
What are you should looking for: https://i.imgur.com/UFcny.jpg
There are like 7 or 8 chests and one with items at end, respawn is 24hr i believe.

----------


## akosimhac18

Location of the map? Malchor's leap ?

----------


## SapereAude

Never looted and it's completely empty.

Edit: It's a jumping puzzle near the Theater of Delight in Malchor's Leap. Go to the back of the cave and up through the small water hole. Start jumping!

imgur: the simple image sharer

----------


## Baronello

> Location of the map? Malchor's leap ?


Yes, Malchor's leap.



> Never looted and it's completely empty.


Some chests can be bugged at your server.

----------


## akosimhac18

simple chest

----------

